# Morrison snubbed for Team USA



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The list is posted in several newspapers and NBA.com, Adam Morrison Luke Ridnour, and Shawn Marion will not be playing this summer.

Obviously names like Reddick, Morrison, and Oden were included for future years like 08 and 12, but based on how Morrison played (especially in summer league), and what he brings to the team, I think it was a bad move by coach K. To take specialists like Bowen and Battier (hmmm?) was excessive. But i do like the idea to take one. I dont mind Hinrich being on the team at all, thats cool, but Jamison should have been left off. Coach K just went with the more experienced vet, but I'm not sure that will pay off.

Morrison's game is more suited for international play, and he certainly wont stick out on D going against a lot of these foreign teams.

Offensively, he will work in an offense and destroy the opposing teams. Especially with a guy like Chris Paul capable of running an offense, instead of a one man show like Iverson.

Too bad, but still look for Morrison to be on the 08 team. One year of proving he can tear up nba competition offensively (in an offensive scheme), and coach K will recognize the mistake.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i thought he might have made it as sort of a college representative, that precedent was set years ago, he might not have played a lot but would have been on the team. either way it had to be a great experience for the kid and probably gets his foot in the door down the road. looking at the team that made it i dont know that we are that much better than we were in athlens, i think the coaching is better but if you look at the top half dozen players in the nba only a couple of them are there and i think our inability to shoot from distance is still a problem.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Morrison is a good player, but he doesn't bring anything extraordinary to the olympic team other than scoring and the team isn't in need of another scorer. Morrison will play hard and attempt to defend, but they need players who can do both consistently and Morrison isn't that type of player yet. Besides he is young and his time will surely come soon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There's a real question as to whether or not you need Carmelo Anthony on this team because he's is only a scorer and you get that from so many other places.There was not ever any question about Morrison.He just isn't the same caliber of player as the other guys.They've actually only cut down to 15 and before the World CHampionships begins they move down to 12.If they had kept him it would have only been for a little while.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

uhh you want battier/bowen to D up the opposing scorere or morrison?

you want wade/arenas/james/anthony to make plays or morrison?

you want redd shooting the 3 or morrison?

i'm just saying every facet of the game there's someone on this team who does it much better than morrison at this point


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> uhh you want battier/bowen to D up the opposing scorere or morrison?
> 
> you want wade/arenas/james/anthony to make plays or morrison?
> 
> ...



redd isnt even there, as for shooters i say morrison is a better shooter than anyone on that team, should he have made it, probably not but i think he would have brought a unique skill and that is the outside shot.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Diable said:


> There's a real question as to whether or not you need Carmelo Anthony on this team because he's is only a scorer and you get that from so many other places.There was not ever any question about Morrison.He just isn't the same caliber of player as the other guys.They've actually only cut down to 15 and before the World CHampionships begins they move down to 12.If they had kept him it would have only been for a little while.


You are correct in that Melo is a scorer, but he also has much more to offer this team due to his versatility of being able to play the PF spot as well as the SF. Where Morrison at this point in his career does one thing well and that is score; however, lets not pretend he scores at some astronomical rate that can't be replaced. 

Melo's game is perfect for olympic style because he is an excellent post player who has quickness and strength to take on olympic SF's and PF's while also having the ability to hit the mid range or 3 point jumpshot. On the olympic level he would be able to rebound and defend the majority of the post players due to his strength. Olympic basketball is about maximizing your assets, so in doing that having as many players as possible who have the ability to play and defend varying positions is a must.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only real thing that Melo provides better than some other players is the ability to finish in transition and that's extremely important when you plan upon using D'Antoni's offense.It's also another thing counting against Morrison.This team is being built to run and Carmelo does that very well.He's not a better post player than AMare or Brand(probably the best low post player in the NBA right now if you think about it).We're probably going to run a lot pick and roll rather having anyone post up a great deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

on the nuggets forum i suggested team USA use Carmelo as a PF, would make the lineup impossible to guard. but i also said they should start the true PG too in Chris Paul, and start Howard at center too. So im controversal i suppose, but thats how id go internationally.

Personally I want Jamison cut along with one of the two defensive specialists. I think its a great idea to carry one defensive specialist though. I dont think Battier would have ever gotten an invite if not for Coach K coaching the team, but I like him, hes a good player. Either way, Jamison and Bowen/Battier(just keep one) should get cut. And I sure hope Amare isnt risking it by playing either.

At this point Id start howard over him at center. Actually i listed this lineup

C Howard PF Carmelo SF James SG Johnson PG Paul

Controversal sure. But Melo would abuse all the international PFs. Amare, if hes on the team can be a backup center. Sure hope he stays healthy. James has an improved outside shot from previous international games. And Johnson is tall versatile can shoot and defend. And paul is the natural PG, i dont trust say Gilbert Arenas to get everyone involved.

Sure the Wade fans will say I snubbed him from the starting lineup and hes a great player.. way better than Johnson. Agreed, however in international play I think this makes more sense. Wade struggled and still isnt an outside shooter, however he could play a big role as the 6th man bringing in energy off the bench. Plenty of outside shooting in that lineup... and versatility and athleticism. 

You put a big on melo, hes to fast (and probably to strong too) you put a wing on him and he abuses him in the post (think about what Melo has done in the post to Bruce Bowen for instance) Put a 6'5 wing on him from overseas, and he is going to get abused. Put a slow 6'8 or 6'10 PF on him, and he will get burnt.

Nobody is going to be able to guard lebron james, and Johnson at 6'7 should be able to get his shot off anywhere. Especially with someone on the floor to distribute. Save the turnovers... and all the traveling by letting Paul run the offense and hit the open man.

Now every team is going to say what about my guy. Like the Clippers, they have a great case with Elton Brand. He can shot block and rebound, nice short jumper. Personally Id like to play four wings(guards and forwards,a big guy like Melo or James can play as large as the PF position) and keep guys like Howard, Amare, Brand and other non deep shooting threats at center.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^ replace Paul with Wade, Melo with Bosh (international game/homer pick/ better than melo anyway)

C: Howard
F: Bosh
F: Anthony
G: Wade
G: Lebron

no clear PG, both are unselfish and great PGs

Bosh and howard are 2 GREAT inside/outside big men (howard more inside but hes an absolute beast)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> ^ replace Paul with Wade, Melo with Bosh (international game/homer pick/ better than melo anyway)
> 
> C: Howard
> F: Bosh
> ...


Now personally being out east I would like to see Bosh win somemore games before we start putting him on a pedestal, but Lebron at PG is interesting, but he would be looking for his shot part of the time. Id just like to find a guy willing to just create, and honestly we could really use Lebron off the ball. I look at that roster and I say its loaded with individual talent, but it also lacks outside shooting.

OT: I traded so both Bosh and Howard on are my EA Sports franchise team... howard runs them over and Bosh cant miss from the post. cant beat that


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Diable said:


> The only real thing that Melo provides better than some other players is the ability to finish in transition and that's extremely important when you plan upon using D'Antoni's offense.It's also another thing counting against Morrison.This team is being built to run and Carmelo does that very well.He's not a better post player than AMare or Brand(probably the best low post player in the NBA right now if you think about it).We're probably going to run a lot pick and roll rather having anyone post up a great deal.


Melo was one of the best players and best shooters during the first week of the camp.

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/notes_060725.html


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad to see Morrison not on the team. Far as I'm concerned, it's more important for him to work on his game this summer and bring it all come the season. Screw the World Championships; the USA has plenty of players who can do it up proper for that. Morrison is for Charlotte.

Besides, the idea that he might get hurt doing the US team thing makes me shudder.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Melo was one of the best players and best shooters during the first week of the camp.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/notes_060725.html


True, but when comparing Anthony and Morrison as shooters, as a general rule it has to be Morrison going away. Anthony scores and is talented offensively, but Morrison can stretch the zones that will be thrown against Team USA better. Carmelo's a career .282 three-point shooter. I can't imagine that shooting was the measuring stick. Of course I've never been impressed by Carmelo's game, so that tinges things a bit for me. Ah well, playing armchair coach will do that to you...

I still think Charlotte's frontcourt is looking devastatingly good.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> True, but when comparing Anthony and Morrison as shooters, as a general rule it has to be Morrison going away. Anthony scores and is talented offensively, but Morrison can stretch the zones that will be thrown against Team USA better. Carmelo's a career .282 three-point shooter. I can't imagine that shooting was the measuring stick. Of course I've never been impressed by Carmelo's game, so that tinges things a bit for me. Ah well, playing armchair coach will do that to you...
> 
> I still think Charlotte's frontcourt is looking devastatingly good.


Morrison is a good shooter, but he isn't the type of outside shooter who stretches defenses. His game is more about taking mid range shots. If Morrison were to be on this team he would most likely be a spot up catch and shoot player and I don't think this is his strength rendering him useless. Anthony on the other hand has more to offer this team other than simply being a scorer.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Morrison is a good shooter, but he isn't the type of outside shooter who stretches defenses. His game is more about taking mid range shots. If Morrison were to be on this team he would most likely be a spot up catch and shoot player and I don't think this is his strength rendering him useless. Anthony on the other hand has more to offer this team other than simply being a scorer.



his outside shot and range has gotten better every year since he's been at GU to the point where i think you will see larry bird type range from him. personally i'm with endora60 on this one and am glad he's staying home, for no other reason than to get rested, add a few lbs and get ready for the upcoming season. he's been on a vicious pace for some time now and the rest will do him good. nothing but positives from team USA experience thats for sure.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> his outside shot and range has gotten better every year since he's been at GU to the point where i think you will see larry bird type range from him. personally i'm with endora60 on this one and am glad he's staying home, for no other reason than to get rested, add a few lbs and get ready for the upcoming season. he's been on a vicious pace for some time now and the rest will do him good. nothing but positives from team USA experience thats for sure.


With that comment you do realize you are saying you expect Morrison to be among the likes of the top shooters this league has ever seen...right? I really don't agree with you because, yes Morrison did improve his shot while at GU, but there is no guarantee that he'll improve his shot to the point where is is as accurate as Bird. Most top draft picks who are seniors come into the league almost at their peak playing ability from day 1 (Duncan, G. Hill, Battier, Leattner, etc.) and whatever improvements they make are more mental and centered around improving thier areas of weakness. Shooting is not one of the areas Morrison will be working hard on, but rather his understanding of defense, conditioning and ball handling. The only comparison Morrison has with Bird is the fact that he is white and has a high release point on his pull up jumper, as their games and skills are nothing alike.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ralaw said:


> With that comment you do realize you are saying you expect Morrison to be among the likes of the top shooters this league has ever seen...right? I really don't agree with you because, yes Morrison did improve his shot while at GU, but there is no guarantee that he'll improve his shot to the point where is is as accurate as Bird. .


until Morrison stumbles at this point you really can't not have high expectations for him. my comparisons to bird have always been offensively. Morrison is going to have to work on D, but like my signature Morrison is more athletic and capable than anyone will give him credit for still at this point.

The way he picked apart teams offensively in college... people said it was because of the teams he played.

Then you increase the competition to summer league, and in limited minutes he poors in shot after shot.

The haters hate, but Morrison just keeps proving them wrong. But more important that his scoring average or how much he plays like bird offensively, is that he is a competitor. He is going to help the bobcats increase their win total and challenge for a playoff birth


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> With that comment you do realize you are saying you expect Morrison to be among the likes of the top shooters this league has ever seen...right? I really don't agree with you because, yes Morrison did improve his shot while at GU, but there is no guarantee that he'll improve his shot to the point where is is as accurate as Bird. Most top draft picks who are seniors come into the league almost at their peak playing ability from day 1 (Duncan, G. Hill, Battier, Leattner, etc.) and whatever improvements they make are more mental and centered around improving thier areas of weakness. Shooting is not one of the areas Morrison will be working hard on, but rather his understanding of defense, conditioning and ball handling. The only comparison Morrison has with Bird is the fact that he is white and has a high release point on his pull up jumper, as their games and skills are nothing alike.


i dont think he is anywhere near larry bird as a player but i do think he can be a great outside shooter, as for him improving that skill absolutely he can, he isnt going to be satisfied where he's at with any part of his game. i dont agree with guys being at their peak ability from day one(maybe duke players i guess).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> i dont think he is anywhere near larry bird as a player but i do think he can be a great outside shooter, as for him improving that skill absolutely he can, he isnt going to be satisfied where he's at with any part of his game. i dont agree with guys being at their peak ability from day one(maybe duke players i guess).


Alright now cool it! There won't be much Duke hating going on in these threads! :biggrin:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Alright now cool it! There won't be much Duke hating going on in these threads! :biggrin:


its all good fun, you know i'm a closet duke fan.


----------

